# Moving to Ireland from UK, still working for UK company



## Merlot2006 (14 Jun 2020)

Planning to move with husband to Ireland from the UK. I'll continue working for UK company from home in Ireland. I'm a permanent employee. We'll be staying with family for a few months before trying to rent or buy.

Q1. Advice about what I need to do regarding income tax?
I continue to pay UK tax and fill in tax return at end of the year and submit to Irish revenue?

Q2. I currently pay national insurance in UK. Do I continue to pay this? What happens when I need medical care in Ireland? I understand everyone needs to pay for a doctors appointment with the exception of medical card holders but what if I need hospital care?
I have medical insurance as an employee benefit for the UK company. Will this cover me or only UK based?

Q3. Car insurance, we're planning to drive over our UK car, checking are we covered by car tax and insurance for a period of time before converting to Irelands tax and insurance until we have a permanent address?

Any advice greatly appreciated.
Merlot2006


----------



## dishwasher (14 Jun 2020)

You need to get tax advice.  

Just speaking from my partner’s experience - he worked 2 says per week from home in Ireland and 3 days in N.Ireland for a UK company with no other employees in Ireland.  
He was paid in GBP but his company had to do a shadow Irish payroll for 40% of his salary that he earned from Ireland. His payslip showed the amount earned split according to territory with the relevant PAYE and social insurance for UK and Ireland.   The social insurance part was pretty complicated as he was split between the two but I think you only have to pay it in one country.


----------



## Merlot2006 (14 Jun 2020)

Thank you@dishwasher


----------



## Marc (14 Jun 2020)

[broken link removed]


----------



## RugbyBoy (15 Jun 2020)

Hi Merlot,

I would check with your UK insurance company so see if you are covered - thinks it is usual to get 30daas

Cars are expensive in Ireland so its worth bringing a car in from the UK. You will need to have owned it for 6 months if you intend to reregister it here





						Transfer of residence (TOR)
					

Conditions for Vehicle Registration Tax relief when transferring residence




					www.revenue.ie
				




Good luck with the move
RB


----------



## lughildanach (16 Jun 2020)

You need to check with your employer how they will continue to pay you.  There are regulations about Posted Workers, which allow employees to work in other countries and still be paid under the social insurance system of the original country.  However, there are strict rules about what is considered to be a posted worker.  Your tax and social insurance position will depend on whether you are a Posted Worker or not.  Your employer should be able to confirm.  The Posted Worker provisions are under EU law.  They are extended during the Brexit Transition period, but if you are a Posted Worker, then you will need to keep an eye on whatever arrangements are put in place after the Transition period ends.

If you are a posted worker, you will qualify for a medical card, which covers you for all GP, emergency and other public medical care.  If you are not a posted worker, and subject to Irish PRSI, then you will be subject to the same rules and charges as Irish residents for medical care.  Public hospital charges are 75 Euro per night, capped at 750 for the year.


----------



## Merlot2006 (16 Jun 2020)

Thank you for all your helpful responses. I must still talk everything through with my employer and check how my tax will be applied.
I'll need to confirm if I need to pay Irish tax immediately or at the end of the year.
I also need to check  access to medical care, registering with GP and dentist. But difficult at the moment as I'll be staying with family until finding permanent residence.

I've checked my car insurance company covers 90 days in another country.

At the moment I'm trying to figure out the main items I need to be prepared for the move.
I already have an Irish bank account so at least that's one less hurdle. And I have a prsi number from working in Dublin before moving to London.
So trying to get all the jigsaw pieces aligned.

Thank you for taking time to reply to my post. Always good to hear from people who have similar experiences.


----------



## snackajack (24 Jun 2020)

lughildanach said:


> You need to check with your employer how they will continue to pay you.  There are regulations about Posted Workers, which allow employees to work in other countries and still be paid under the social insurance system of the original country.  However, there are strict rules about what is considered to be a posted worker.  Your tax and social insurance position will depend on whether you are a Posted Worker or not.  Your employer should be able to confirm.  The Posted Worker provisions are under EU law.  They are extended during the Brexit Transition period, but if you are a Posted Worker, then you will need to keep an eye on whatever arrangements are put in place after the Transition period ends.
> 
> If you are a posted worker, you will qualify for a medical card, which covers you for all GP, emergency and other public medical care.  If you are not a posted worker, and subject to Irish PRSI, then you will be subject to the same rules and charges as Irish residents for medical care.  Public hospital charges are 75 Euro per night, capped at 750 for the year.



Hi 

I am in a very similar position to the OP, although I would only continue working for my UK employer in Ireland for 2-3 months.

 I called Irish Citizens Information and they advised that I would be a posted worker. You mentioned that there are strict rules about what is considered a posted worker...my employer didn't know about the posted workers directive and assumed I could just "not tell anyone" and continue working for them from Ireland for the 2-3 months...obviously I'm not happy with that and I have found out what needs to be done with regards forms. But I'm just curious if you could share any more about what might not be considered posted working? I'm moving to Ireland regardless and my employer asked if I could stay on when I handed in notice, so technically they are not sending me, it's my choice to move - does this matter? 

Thanks very much and apologies for jumping on this thread (sorry if that's not allowed!)


----------



## lughildanach (26 Jun 2020)

snackajack said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in a very similar position to the OP, although I would only continue working for my UK employer in Ireland for 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Here is some info from the WRC on Posted Workers legislation https://www.workplacerelations.ie/en/what_you_should_know/employment_types/posted workers/

It applies to any worker who normally works in one country, and then carries out their duties in another EU country.  The definition is wide enough to cover a short business trip, although I doubt most employers would go through the registration process for something minimal as that.

The legislation isn't really designed for people in your circumstances.  It is designed to ensure that employers don't try to circumvent employment legislation by being establisbed in one EU State, and having their employees work in a different state.  Strictly speaking it sounds like you should be dealt with under the Posted Workers Directive, but I can see why your employer was hoping for an informal arrangement where they just continued to pay you in the normal way.  In either event you continue to be paid under the UK social insurance system and it probably makes very little practical difference to you.


----------

